# 260L Peacock/Hap Tank with Some Tangs



## Dru (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi All,

Up until about 5 months ago I had a happy mbuna setup - however things did not work out and I totally changed the setup to a hap/peacock one.

Below is a selection of photos of the tank when it was first converted to a hap/peacock setup.

*Tank Info*
The tank is a Juwel Vision 260L
Running an Ex1200 external canister filter (hidden behind background
Background is Sculptured Juwel Limestone

Original Stocklist

3 x Aulonocara Baenschi
3 x Copidochromis Borleyi Kadango
3 x Placidochromis Electra Likoma 
4 x Promotoleus sp Taiwan reef

Also in the tank have 4 calvuses (Tang preds) and 4 Petricolas/Lucipinnis, 2 BN's.



























Promotoleus sp Taiwan reef (male)









Promotoleus sp Taiwan reef (female)









Placidochromis Electra Likoma









Placidochromis Electra Likoma









Aulonocara Baenschi









Aulonocara Baenschi









Copidochromis Borleyi Kadango Female









Petricola/Lucipinnis

Since these pictures I have had some new additions to the tank.

I've added a small Dimidochromis Compressisips (eye-eater) and also S.Ahli

There is plenty of spawning activity, all except the Borleyi has attempted to spawn, its just that either the Calvuses or the Lucinpinnis get in the way (see below)

It getting tough to Spawn in my tank of late (malawi wise)

I've have Taiwan Reefs try and spawn, my Aulonocara's have tred to spawn but they all keep getting interupted by other fish.

The trouble makers are the Petricolas and also the Calvuses.

The other night my Electra tried to spawn for the first time since getting them, they picked their spot then got interupted by the Catfish.



















Thinking that they would out-wit them they started to take full advantage of the 3d background and 'head for the high ground'

Those cats will never follow us they said.... however once they got rid of them they managed to attract the attention of a couple of my Calvus in the same tank.

The following are pictures taken of the Electras getting it on, and of the Calvuses stealing every egg with their ninja like reflexes..

(apologies for quality - its more the action location and what happen that is whats being described here  )





































The most important addition however are not cichlids at all and I did not buy them either.

The other night I was checking on the status of the new tank (up and running since early Jan) and did a bit of a clear up (tank maintainence)

I pulled out the hidden heater and filter inlet behind the background and tohught I saw some movement..

A month ago I had a Taiwan reef spawn and thought that the movement could have been fry which survived or where held full term.... I was wrong.

A quick look with a torch and I've got two 1cm Petricola/Lucipinnis fry wriggling about happy as Larry :lol:

I don't know when it happened or how they survived, but my guess is that 2 of the petricola/ Lucipinnis spawned and the eggs when through the mesh I have on the background and survived in this back water - being tumbled about with the current and somehow surviving going up the filter inlet.

I took the filter apart this evening and found another 3 in there too of varying sizes.

I read everywhere that Petricola/Lucipinnis are really hard to breed - but somehow I've managed to get 5 x 1cm fry totally by accident :blush:

Here are some pics of the fry taken on that night and taken out of the filter and then placed in a trap.

Here they are in all their glory - sorry for quality - macro not the best for Petricola fry :blush:









4 from filter









1 From behind the background

A little bit of an update on the fry

I've now got 5 fry in the trap (thats it - no more about) but I thought I'd post a few pictures of how things are getting on.









The breeding trap thats full of washed out (and empty) garden snail shells and a plany for cover.

They are a week older now since finding them but the large blotch pattern that was there originally are already beginning to break up and become tiny little spots (sorry for the photo quality but i've had to sharpen and lighten them to get the pictures out.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

WOW, What a beautiful tank!
i esp. love your calvus pics! and that Taiwan reef looks AMAZING!


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I have an Electra I absolutely love. You have beautiful fish!!! I loved the spawning sequence pics :lol:


----------



## willmaddoxUK (Dec 17, 2008)

wow thats awesome, great layout. 
nice lil Aulonocara Baenschi youve got there he looks like he will turn out to be a stunner.
are they wild caught fish???


----------



## limelight (Feb 4, 2009)

very nice set up man much props


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

what a great thread! thanks so much.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

*** got 4 electra's and 1 multipunctatus in my new 55 gallon. when its done cycling I'll be adding more fish & cats. I really want to spawn my multies.


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Justin

What a great thread!

Im really happy that the Steveni have a wonderful new home and very glad that your happy with them

Regards
Marc


----------

